# TO 30 Restoration



## AzFergie (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello to all Forum members! I see that there have been no recent posts so I thought perhaps this forum has gone dorment. I'm beginning my first Fergie restoration. (1952) I'll keep you posted and will most likely ask for your advise or draw on your expertise.


----------

